# out of date white labs yeast



## almopec (20/8/13)

Hi all,
Quick question
should I use an out of date white labs yeast (San Diego super yeast) that fizzed like I was opening a beer, when I opened it?

I was planning on making a starter to see if I could get it going again after finding it at the back of the fridge.

No big deal if I can't, but thought I'd check before wasting my time with it.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/13)

Cant hurt. I would make a starter an see.


----------



## pk.sax (20/8/13)

What he said. I've had had one like that actually work too, no starter just an amazingly long lag for a wheat beer yeast. Make a starter and be sure.


----------



## yum beer (20/8/13)

I find most white labs fizz and bubble when you open them, but if its old def go a starter.


----------



## JDW81 (20/8/13)

almopec said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question
> should I use an out of date white labs yeast (San Diego super yeast) that fizzed like I was opening a beer, when I opened it?
> 
> ...


I always make a starter with yeast I'm not too sure about and then test prior to opening the cube and pitching. If it is no good I'll either make a fresh starter with fresh/different yeast or use those couple of packs of US05 we all keep in the fridge for emergencies.


----------



## slash22000 (20/8/13)

How out of date are we talking here?

You can use http://yeastcalc.com/ to estimate the amount of viable cells left. White Labs production date is exactly 4 months before the "best before" date (for 99% of their yeasts anyway, special bacteria strains I believe are 6 months).


----------



## almopec (20/8/13)

It's 18 months out of date, but not too worried about that as I was always planning to try it with a starter first. I am really keen to try this yeast as I got it a while back before taking a breaking break from brewing before moving and renovating a new home.

I was mostly concerned that it fizzed when I opened it as I never remembered them doing that before. 

Thanks for helping everyone.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/13)

If it fizzed it means it has at least been active and is prob just dormant. Think of it as a small beer.


----------



## almopec (20/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If it fizzed it means it has at least been active and is prob just dormant. Think of it as a small beer.


That makes sense I guess


----------



## MCHammo (22/8/13)

The last white labs vial I opened fizzed (well and truly in date). Actually, it fizzed so much, it took 5 mins of opening and closing the lid so that I could avoid a spillage. Needless to say, that abbey ale starter took off like a stabbed rat.


----------



## boonchu (27/8/13)

Out of date white labs yeast are a very cheap and easy way to try new yeast strains. As long as you make a starter and prove you yeast there is generally no worries. I have used this with 862 cry havoc and 007 dry english ale both worked great.
At $6 a tube its hard to go wrong


----------

